# Features on the iphone 6+



## K-amps (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice to see cross pollination of technologies by different manufacturers:

The iphone 6+ has:

BSI sensor
Optical Stabilization
Phase detect AF on sensor
1080p 120 and 240fps !

Helps the consumer with choices, and pressures all manufacturers to up their game (just as Samsung is lighting a fire behind Apple  )


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 11, 2014)

The 120fps and 240fps is 720p, not 1080p unfortunately 

http://www.apple.com/iphone-6/cameras/


----------



## K-amps (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks for the correction. Still pretty good for a non-dedicated Camera.


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 11, 2014)

i wonder if you can use the camera with a manual mode? i dont understand why they dont allow this it would make it sooo much more powerfull to be able to set shutter speed and iso manually....


----------



## Zv (Sep 11, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i wonder if you can use the camera with a manual mode? i dont understand why they dont allow this it would make it sooo much more powerfull to be able to set shutter speed and iso manually....



I thought there were apps that could do manual settings?


----------



## Jimmy_Surf (Sep 11, 2014)

From what i know, manual settings for the iPhone camera were not "allowed" by apple. at least so far. manual shutter speed is a function controlled by iOS, and apple hasn't allowed for apps to access it, until now. it is said that with iOS 8 users will be able (through using specific apps) to manually set shutter speed 

PS. It was about time 8)


----------



## Zv (Sep 11, 2014)

Jimmy_Surf said:


> From what i know, manual settings for the iPhone camera were not "allowed" by apple. at least so far. manual shutter speed is a function controlled by iOS, and apple hasn't allowed for apps to access it, until now. it is said that with iOS 8 users will be able (through using specific apps) to manually set shutter speed
> 
> PS. It was about time 8)



Ah I see, thanks. I have an iPhone 5 as well but never bothered with any camera apps other than the standard built in which for almost all quick snaps does a damn good job. For me the phone camera should work well in auto because that's how I'll use it. I'm more of a functional camera phone user than creative. I leave that to the DSLRs. 

Edit - though having full control option is always a plus!


----------



## procentje20 (Sep 11, 2014)

I wonder is the 6+ is SD card reader compatible like the ipad and ipad mini.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2014)

I dig the Phase detect AF but OIS and even 4k video shooting has been on android now for awhile. 240fps is neat but something I rarely use.


----------



## Zv (Sep 11, 2014)

Remember when phones resembled bricks? And then they slowly became smaller and smaller until they could fit inside a matchbox? And nowadays the trend seems to be for ever larger phones - reverting them back to brick status. I love progress! 

Just rambling.


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> 240fps is neat but something I rarely use.



You may not but everybody else in the world will. Slow mo cat videos (in portrait orientation, of course) will dominate the internet for years


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 11, 2014)

http://newcameranews.com/2014/09/10/breaking-photokina-2014-abruptly-cancelled/

It is on the Internets Tubes so it must be true.


----------



## takesome1 (Sep 11, 2014)

And now we are one step closer to PS going the way of pagers.


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > 240fps is neat but something I rarely use.
> ...



Yes because all we need is more slow mo 240FPS 720P cat footage shot in portrait orientation because the previous 120FPS 720P cat footage shot in shaky portrait orientation will look like garbage now. : : :

Or maybe because I'm more of a dog person and likewise wouldn't be using the 240FPS feature as much. XD


----------



## Steve (Sep 11, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Yes because all we need is more slow mo 240FPS 720P cat footage shot in portrait orientation because the previous 120FPS 720P cat footage shot in shaky portrait orientation will look like garbage now. : : :



With that built in IS? You bet. I want smooth, ultra slow mo, portrait-oriented feline goodness from my telephone


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 11, 2014)

Steve said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Yes because all we need is more slow mo 240FPS 720P cat footage shot in portrait orientation because the previous 120FPS 720P cat footage shot in shaky portrait orientation will look like garbage now. : : :
> ...



Then by all means the Iphone 6+ is the product for your type.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 11, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> i wonder if you can use the camera with a manual mode? i dont understand why they dont allow this it would make it sooo much more powerfull to be able to set shutter speed and iso manually....



It all depends on whether you think of a camera as a tool or a toy to play with. Automatic features like Auto Focus, Auto White Balance, Auto ISO, etc make good tools easier to use, but not nearly as muck fun to play with 

The way I see it, the main problem with the iPhone and other smart phones, is that they don't scream *"Hey look at me"* like a DSLR


----------



## Menace (Sep 12, 2014)

RLPhoto said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



My cat refuses to be filmed with anything less than 4k!


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 12, 2014)

Zv said:


> Remember when phones resembled bricks? And then they slowly became smaller and smaller until they could fit inside a matchbox? And nowadays the trend seems to be for ever larger phones - reverting them back to brick status. I love progress!
> 
> Just rambling.



hehehe reminds me of the phones in zoolander


----------



## drjlo (Sep 12, 2014)

Still waiting for Nokia's 1020 successor to come to Verizon myself for photo goodness


----------



## canon1dxman (Sep 12, 2014)

My cats found this so it's only a matter of time....
http://www.tvtechnology.com/multiformat/0112/i-movix-extends-performance-of-x-uhd-ultra-slow-mo-system/271889


----------



## e17paul (Sep 12, 2014)

Zv said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > i wonder if you can use the camera with a manual mode? i dont understand why they dont allow this it would make it sooo much more powerfull to be able to set shutter speed and iso manually....
> ...



I remember manual camera settings being announced at the iOS8 event in June. That will also come to the 4S and 5/5c/5s with the imminent software update. Can any beta testers out there confirm?


----------



## mrzero (Sep 12, 2014)

Zv said:


> Remember when phones resembled bricks? And then they slowly became smaller and smaller until they could fit inside a matchbox? And nowadays the trend seems to be for ever larger phones - reverting them back to brick status. I love progress!
> 
> Just rambling.



They aren't bricks now, they are tiles. Next, they will be shingles, then probably piping, and then drywall, then just clear panes of glass. When we've exhausted building material analogies, they will be implanted into our heads.


----------



## dgatwood (Sep 14, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> The way I see it, the main problem with the iPhone and other smart phones, is that they don't scream *"Hey look at me"* like a DSLR



Just in case somebody reads that and takes it seriously, I'd be remiss if I didn't point out that the main problem with iPhone and other phone cameras is that the sensor is so small that the hyperfocal distance puts everything in focus from selfie distance to infinity, which means your selfies will never have any background blur. ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 15, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> which means your selfies will never have any background blur. ;D



I would imagine that for a good number of selfie shooters, this is desired. People take selfies to show that they are in a specific location. If the background is blurry, it removes some important information from the documentary type photograph. 

Not every photographer wants blury backgrounds.


----------

